# The sad tale of Panda and Creature the cavys



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I had Honey (white with black ear). Once we resolved her "allergic to pine" thing, she's been doing wonderful. Since I work nights I felt bad not giving her enough attention. I found an ad, saying they had 2 longhaired guinea pigs, and thought it was perfect!

they came, dropped them off, left.

I examined them as I do with any new animal. Both were terribly boney... Creature (the ginger/white) hurts when you touch her sides or belly... Both reeked so bad of stale urine and feces, both had mats, their nails yellowed, and both on their right hind foot have a sore.

I cleaned them up, got rid of mats, trimmed back some hair... Creature has a rash on her rump. Their feet cleared up very well, and they are on a very good meal plan..
Honey's weight is 1 pound, at a small boned 2 month state 
Creature bigger boned: 1.4
Panda big boned: 1.9

*List so far of possibles and a few definites:*
UTI/bladder stones, ovarian cysts/pregnancy, bumblefoot, mats, underweight, vitamin c defficiency.... 

Panda (black and white with a ginger rump :3 ) will make a good recovery I believe, Creature I am terribly worried about. THIS is pure neglect.  NOT a case of "we have allergies" it is a case of "we don't care for them". After I get them to a vet I'll report back about what's what, what can be done, and how severe Creature really is....
In the mean time, purty pictures, a few videos =D and the drawing I did up of what you cannot see, beneath that fluffy fur 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdq4n21MvHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOBkjCsQa0g

EDIT: since last night (Panda 1.9 and Creature 1.4) they are for weight this morning: Panda: 1.7 and Creature 1.6 o.o


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Your room sounds like mine! Lol filters. I'm so glad their in good hands now. I'll make sure to keep them in my prayers. Good luck lil guys!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I know xD all you hear is the sound of filters and wheeking :3 I hope Creature pulls through. If she takes a drastic decline in this state, I literally believe she will have such a slim chance to make it. And then I'll be sad  and then angry


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww.... they are beyond cute. Who could mistreat animals like that? Grrrrr!!! 

I'm glad they're with someone who cares about them and will get them healthy again.

Crossing fingers for Creature (you've got to give her a cuter name btw).


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

My friend had guinea pigs, but it turned out after a few months she was terribly allergic. So she had to give them to a rescue. The people who adopted them are great and e-mail her pictures!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

>__> gosh darn. Do you have the people's contact of any sort by chance? If Creature didn't make it, or left you with some huge vet bills, I'd definitively ask the vet if you could report the previous owners for a case of animal cruelty. That's just ridiculous. 
Must admit those guys are pretty adorable  Wish my parents would let me have a furry, but after I was a bad pet owner when I was like 8, they don't trust me >_>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately... I talked to the vet. it will cost me 70.00 JUST for a check up. 

However, I explained her condition, and he said there is a chance her kidneys are failing :-( If they are, she'll be separated from Panda, as I will not have the money to put her down, and I will make her as comfortable as possible until I can pay for euthanasia, or she passes. :-(

THIS is why people should realize PETS DO HAVE A MEANING pets HAVE a life THEY FEEL PAIN they SHOW pain!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's horrible. All of that could have been prevented if people researched and actually were sure they wanted the pet


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What can I do to make her comfy? I'll need to remove her from Panda because I know she cannot control her bladder right now anyways... Easier to clean.. I did not expect costs of euthanasia, so soon, so I don't have the ability to pay for that right now. I've heard of people letting their guineas go on their own with kidney failure, that it is rather peaceful... I want her to be comfortable :-(


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really know anything about guinea pigs. Since they are friends though, the best thing I can suggest is to keep their cages close together still so Creature can still at least see her buddy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

UGH I'm so upset over this  I only got them Friday... At least Panda likes Honey... But still. her best friend might die, and there's nothing to do.

worst of all, Creature stopped drinking water today. only a little bit was gone by tonight... most of it from Panda.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel so bad for you, Sena. You're going through so many losses lately 
<3 at least Creature will be comfortable her last few days and not in some filthy cage with no one that cares.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I still feel bad though  especially now I know the certain signs of "too far gone" and she is basically almost there. D: Why do people have to be so cruel?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Most humans aren't "humane".


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

heh that's true  I should have known...especially when the ad said "2 longhaired female guinea pigs" and the description was blunt, short and emotionless basically. And sure enough 2 underweight guineas are at my doorstep in a large cage... She shouldn't even be 1.4 pounds... Honey is 1 pound! and half her size.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess they're just bigger boned.
They were probably some children's pet that the children got bored of them. Parents always think that they can get their kid a pet and the kid will be dedicated and they won't have to touch it. Most kids get bored of things really easily, common sense. -__-
If I ever have kids, they're not getting any pets that I won't be willing to care for.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are bigger boned... But, they should also be fatter too then :lol: Panda is a big girl. I think she should be topping out 3-4 pounds, Creature at least 2.5-3. I think Honey might be the itty bitty baby who'll only ever be 1.5 pounds. I'm giving them alfalfa and farm hay, alfalfa blocks, lettuce, peppers, cilantro, baby carrots....  They literally snatch that food like they had been starved to death. And well considering the pellets I was given with them were stale, I highly doubt real food was given to them often. I feed it every day... along with pellets, unlimited hay and water. I did my research before, during AND after having these guineas.

but the thing is.. they lied. They said "because of allergies." No. because for it to take THAT long for them to be that weight, that condition, and that cage to be caked hard rock solid with fecal matter... more than "we bought them a week ago and found we were sick" no it's a "we didn't want to care for them then decided instead of dumping them at the pound we'll give them away to someone"


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Awwwww. Don't people see!!! I wish they could experience being stuck in a cold wet filthy cage, with the smell of your own waste burning your nose and throat. It's so discusting. Your so right Olympia, most humans are not humane. I'm so sorry sena, at least she will know she was loved. Ps why must you separate them?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to separate them for hygenic reasons. Panda does have a sore on her foot (receeding) that I don't want infected. The amount of urine (bloody urine) that Creature is expelling literally has soaked the entire cage, and I cleaned it yesterday with fresh bedding, hay AND clean fleece. Plus, it'll be easier to monitor :-(

lots of sites are saying 10.00 for euthanasia bull load of bull. It really is more expensive.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's sweet. My best friend's older sister has this totally neglected bunny rabbit named Chub-Chub. Her sister can't take care of anything alive, and she has horrible allergies to him. She tried contacting the local rabbit shelter but they never respond to her o-o I would take him in a heart beat if I could. I already cut his nails (the first time his nails had to be at least 3cm, his feet were all crooked from them) and everytime I go over I feed him veggies from the fridge and play with him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly... I understand, if you never knew you had allergies... or something comes up and you cannot afford a pet... by all means rehome to a good home or get the spca to do it for you... But don't lie and say "allergies" when really you mean "neglect" because you feel guilty.

I hope the people's conciences are eating away at them... because the depressed feeling I'm getting knowing my NEW pet will die in an hour...a day...a week... just never knowing, really does hurt.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If they just left them at your door and left, they obviously realized something was wrong. They just didn't care enough to change it soon enough, and now, thanks to them, a beautiful animal is left to suffer, after doing absolutely nothing but being born in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My brother said I could give them to the pound saying they were abandoned. I couldn't even do that, to the pound. They are MY responsibility. And unless I cannot afford a bajillion dollars for them, I'll keep them to however bitter the end may be :-(

And truthfully, I really want to be there when she passes away... I don't want to come home to a dead guinea, or wake up to a dead guinea... I don't even know if the other guinea Panda would act like an alarm that there is something wrong. Some animals do...


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

How are They this morning?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the water was depleted already, the pellets were gone... so I refilled them... Both are eating the veggies still too. I'm trying not to handle Creature too much - just in case it really is painful for her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I weighed them... 
Panda is ALMOST 2 pounds, which is very very good. my goal for her is 2.5, and see what she is like then (I don't need to feel the ridges of every rib in her body!)
Creature, (to make it easy on me) is 0.754 kg, aka I think about 1.7 pounds, which is also good as before she was 1.4 when I got her, 1.6 yesterday morning, and now 1.7.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> I've heard of people letting their guineas go on their own with kidney failure, that it is rather peaceful... I want her to be comfortable :-(


I just wanted to let you know that its not always peaceful. In my experience it actually never is. I've had two pets, a young hedgehog and an elderly cat, die from kidney failure. The hedgehog was only three months old and had acute kidney failure. She was fine for two days after being diagnosed and then started having painful seizures every hour then they increased in frequency. My cat was elderly when she was diagnosed with kidney failure. She also had seizures but she only had them every few days to once a day at the worst. It's not always painless for the animal. Some of the statistics I found said that 1/3 of all animals with kidney failure will have seizures. That number would probably be higher in pocket pets since in cats and dogs the disease is easier to manage. 

If I were you I would call the vet and ask if there would be a possible payment plan available. It could just be a UTI which is painful but fixable but without treatment will only get worse and can cause even more problems. I know it's expensive but it's important to figure out what's wrong now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

We're going in tomorrow... I noted that. Wednesday, afternoon. And even if we do diagnose it for sure, tomorrow, I don't have money for meds. I JUST have the money for check ups because for some reason my mind said "owners care for their pets so they wouldnt give away sick pets unless they mentioned the pet is sick" but I guess I forgot there is a huge lack in humanity. :|

Luckily Panda is fine...other than her complaining when I made her have a bath since her fur was so long that her pee was sticking to her x.x yuck! Then she complained when I trimmed her hair.... x.x


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> We're going in tomorrow... I noted that. Wednesday, afternoon. And even if we do diagnose it for sure, tomorrow, I don't have money for meds. I JUST have the money for check ups because for some reason my mind said "owners care for their pets so they wouldnt give away sick pets unless they mentioned the pet is sick" but I guess I forgot there is a huge lack in humanity. :|


Sorry I read this thread early this morning so I must have glossed over the vet appointment in my sleep haze. I would ask them tomorrow if they have a payment plan available. Most of the vet clinics I've used/shadowed out have a payment plan option. You usually have to pay a certain portion up front but then it's monthly payments after that. Plus the medication might not be terribly expensive. 

I was just trying to warn you about the complications with kidney failure. I know when my two pets had the disease it was horrible and I wasn't expecting it to be so awful based on what I had read and heard from the vet. 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope everything goes okay and the piggies get better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah - it's nice to know what could happen. That's why I noted I want to be there for her, not come home or wake up to her dead :-( She's again downing the water like no tomorrow... which ends up just going out the other end as fast as she takes it in x.x And it hurts for her to be touched (I would hrut too, if my bones were sticking out). The vet was pretty grim when he told me what it could be... Even if it is ovarian cysts, or diabetes, I won't be able to afford the surgery  here is a question... if it is something more minor, could I legit put an ad up asking someone to please take her, tell them what happened, and that she needs medical care I wasn't expecting to give so soon, therefore lack the funds? :-( I'd hate to do it... But I would if it meant keeping her alive.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah - it's nice to know what could happen. That's why I noted I want to be there for her, not come home or wake up to her dead :-( She's again downing the water like no tomorrow... which ends up just going out the other end as fast as she takes it in x.x And it hurts for her to be touched (I would hrut too, if my bones were sticking out). The vet was pretty grim when he told me what it could be... Even if it is ovarian cysts, or diabetes, I won't be able to afford the surgery  here is a question... if it is something more minor, could I legit put an ad up asking someone to please take her, tell them what happened, and that she needs medical care I wasn't expecting to give so soon, therefore lack the funds? :-( I'd hate to do it... But I would if it meant keeping her alive.


You certainly could put up an ad as long as you were honest about her health. Technically you don't even have to be honest but I don't think that's fair to the new owner or her. It would probably be very difficult to rehome her with her medical problems. Are there any guinea pig rescues in the area? Another idea is to maybe sell things you don't need on craigslist (or the Candian version) to raise some money. You could sell art projects in the classifieds section. 

Is her main issue the urine in the blood and excessive thirst? That doesn't sound like ovarian cysts. The main signs of ovarian cysts are hairloss on the sides, behavior changes, and painful to the touch belly. Of course the urinary tract is also right there so that could be whats causing her pain. Only ovarian cysts would require surgery not diabetes. I would wait to see what the doctor says tomorrow before making any major decisions. It turn out that the medicine is not that expensive and that they are willing to work with you in terms of payments. To prepare you, they will need to run tests though to figure out what is wrong which will also cost money. My guess is at the very least they'll need a urine sample to test. If they suspect diabetes they will need to draw some blood. Looking for ovarian cysts will require an ultrasound or an X-ray. I suspect though that they'll start with the urine and then treat her and see if she improves.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah technically the previous owners were not honest :|
They said 70.00 for a checkup, and that is literally...all I have. Unless I want to rack up my credit which I am trying not to touch my card since I've already used it in emergency situations this month.
Does the urine test cost? :-( I really was not expecting this. Really. I contacted the old owners, and left some questions with them like: diet, when they took them to the vet and why, health history, and when and where they got them. I also explained how it's costing me a lot, because she needs vet care asap.

If I have to, I still will try seeing if someone with a good heart (and a better income) will take her.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes when they test the urine it will cost some amount of money. I'm not sure how much though. They can't give her any meds without making a diagnosis first and they can't for sure make the diagnosis without doing the test. Just because it sounds like she a UTI doesn't mean they can just prescribe the medicine for it. Go in tomorrow with an open mind. Have a list of all her symptoms handy so you don't forget anything. Ask them if they have a payment plan available. If they want to run tests ask first what they plan on doing and why and also how much it will cost. Then you can make informed decisions.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good. I've already run by him some things even the guinea site, and people on here mentioned, and I told him I have no clue of her history, or if she was with a male, or anything. It isn't a matter of an open mind... It's a matter of what I can afford. I was able to afford checkups... but I never expected my new pets to be ill right when I got them so it's kind of a "I'm angry" and "I'm worried" and "What if"s :-(


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I totally understand. What I meant by keep an open mind was don't be so down already. I know that's hard when your guinea pig is already sick but you don't know that the cost of treatment. Right now you're talking about kidney failure when it could be something much less severe and that may not cost so much to treat. I'm going to say it again just talk to your vet tomorrow, explain the circumstances and discuss possible payment plans. Right now it makes sense to be concerned for your new pet but already thinking about keeping her comfortable and euthanasia costs when you don't even know what's actually going on is getting a little ahead of yourself. I'll keep you and Creature in my thoughts. Sending you good wishes!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got another problem now... Epcor lied to me, they told me I could put my account (electricity) onto auto withdrawl and they'd remove the 200 deposit. LIES. I now owe 200 by tomorrow :-( now I'm stressed, even more overwhelmed and don't know how to make ANY payments.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish you guys luck tomorrow at the vet's office <3
Hopefully Creature isn't as bad as she looks..

Also don't count on those people responding to your questions, ;(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I won't have much luck without electricity. -.- epcor has royally screwed me over.

and I noticed the guinea site takes forever for a single reply.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh man, hope you figure out your electricity. o-O
I'd start looking for a guinea pig/small animal rescue in your area. Even send them a message and see if they could do anything for you. A less overcrowded rescue would probably take the time to help you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There's only the pound/vet clinic...which is where I went... there literally is no rescue near me I can get to. I did post an ad though...for the sake of the guinea. I explained what happened, and that she needs someone's help asap and hopefully someone'll see it once they post it!! :-( I'd rather this way then let her sit without treatments...

And I am legit being told by 2 people they'll help me but I feel bad enough.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's good! Don't feel like your taking handouts or anything, it really is for the good of the little guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I still have the ad up... because someone who is more experienced, and most of all, more able, should take her :-( someone who is willing to actually take her to the vet... I've always hated accepting help (blame it on my family xD)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Think of it as accepting help for the piggies, not for you. If I didn't live on the other side of the world, I would offer whatever I could. Is there anywhere you can report the previous owners with what you've told us? An RSPCA branch or somesuch? 
I would call that electricity company and raise hell til they acknowledge their own rudewordishness and give you some time. 

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

updates? :3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes! Sorry to everything you've gone through thus far. I understand the money issue. However, with vets that are still money-hungry you could surrender the poor thing to the vet in the hopes they fix her up and adopt her out. One of the staff might take her. Staff get sick discounts. My cousin worked at the vet here and people sometimes surrendered small animals (before we had a rescue). The small animals would be fixed up and adopted by staff. 
Also, they might take payment plan for you if they know you took the GP's in with a good heart but realise one is suffering. Even euthanasia for small animals can be pricey, unfortunately. It's not a needle to the forearm vein. Rabbits and GP's are gassed then have lethal injection to the heart ... I know because I had to gently let go of my suffering bunny a couple years ago. It's a hard thing to watch but it's the safest method for them. Rats and hamsters and things are simply gassed all the way.. Ask about it anyhow, it might make you more comfortable with the idea if that's the route you have to take. 
Call your electricity supplier too and ask wth?! While you have a legal obligation to keep up on payments, they have a legal obligation to keep you heated!! lol
I understand your frustration. Hope you're okay today!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Man I wish you lived in Ohio. I have an old country vet that I adore. I had a puppy I saved and I took him to him with no appointment and he checked him out and gave him wormer for free since it was an emergency. He only charges 35 to 55 dollars for euthanizing cats and dogs. He's a wonderful vet. It's to bad they all aren't like him.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

How is creature?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sena hasn't been on for 5 days guys, I think her power may have actually been cut 
hopefully she gets it back soon, and the guineas are okay.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you get a chance to read this, Sena, we are all thinking of you and the little ones.


----------

